# Trust & Obey the Lord



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

"Lord, we are unworthy of you according to our own righteousness and our good works. But we're trusting in the shed blood of Jesus to make us clean, for we know that we cannot save ourselves from our many sins."

*Matthew 7:21-23
21 Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.

22 Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?

23 And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity.*


----------



## Dbinlc (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you

Romans 10; 9

Confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Dbinlc said:


> Thank you
> 
> Romans 10; 9
> 
> Confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.


Amen! Hallelujah!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

WILL powerful word. Not like these other religions where the God must be appeased, or you work hard and emulate the God and you too will be made a god. No you WILL be saved, not maybe, not could be no. No questions asked accept our lord and repent.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Livininlogs said:


> WILL powerful word. Not like these other religions where the God must be appeased, or you work hard and emulate the God and you too will be made a god. No you WILL be saved, not maybe, not could be no. No questions asked accept our lord and repent.


Good point brother. The gospel is simple to understand. I think many times it is intellectualized (if that's even a word, lol) to make ourselves sound like some theologian. All God asks is that we come to him with faith as a child. Like you said, repent and believe on the Lord Jesus Christ. Amen.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Key verse to me is where Jesus says, "I never knew you." He didn't say, "I never knew about you." That would only imply knowledge about someone. With him saying "I never knew you", that shows that it is a relationship with Jesus. To know someone is to have a relationship with them. To know about someone is just head knowledge.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

atcfisherman said:


> Key verse to me is where Jesus says, "I never knew you." He didn't say, "I never knew about you." That would only imply knowledge about someone. With him saying "I never knew you", that shows that it is a relationship with Jesus. To know someone is to have a relationship with them. To know about someone is just head knowledge.


Great point ATC.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*Yep*



atcfisherman said:


> Key verse to me is where Jesus says, "I never knew you." He didn't say, "I never knew about you." That would only imply knowledge about someone. With him saying "I never knew you", that shows that it is a relationship with Jesus. To know someone is to have a relationship with them. To know about someone is just head knowledge.


And that ties right into verse 21 which says only those that do the will of the Father. If we have a relationship with God, he will reveal his will for our lives and our lives will glorify Him. Amen.


----------

